# 100mg gestone



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

hello,
can any one help, do you know where it is still possible to get the 100mg gestone frome?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi buis,

Congrats on your BFP 

As far as I'm aware there was a manufacturing problem with 100mg Gestone earlier in the year   I don't know if this has been resolved yet but the 50mg injection is available. You may need to get a prescription for 2x 50mg if needed.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

